# Frogs for bait



## NDhunter7

Herd they are just as good as anything else. 
Is this true?


----------



## NightWarrior

Yes, they are specially in the fall...


----------



## catfisherman2

Frogs typically do very well for catfish.


----------



## 94NDTA

They are great.


----------



## triwithzinger

What about toads for bait?


----------



## franchi

Looks like you need to switch to soccer balls if you want to catch the big ones.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25481891/?GT1=43001


----------



## NightWarrior

Toads dont work...


----------



## wanttohunt

I like using frogs but i think waterdogs may work a little better Gander had them in fargo for a while. also I would recomend making a small cut on the belly to let the inside juices come out.


----------



## sod44

ive tried toads and they dont work. but frogs are actually pretty good because when you troll it looks like they are swimming.


----------



## willythekid

just caught my biggest cat yet on frogs yesterday... went over 30 inches and probably 12 pounds. ran the frog about two feet under a bobber and let drift in front of log jams. less snags with a bobber.


----------



## bluesman

What kind of frogs do you use? I think bullfrogs are getting rare. Here anyway.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

In my region the most common frog is the Northern spotted Leopard frog, the sumo kitty's love them.

Another top bait, often overlooked and is especially deadly near/during spawn and during post spawn, is Waterdogs.

If you unfamiliar with them, they are the gilled stage of the common Tiger Salamander. Often referred to as Mud puppy's, but in actuality they are a separate species entirely.

Waterdogs are very durable bait, kitty's kill them on sight during spawn because they perceive them as nest raiders...and they are, but post spawn they munch them readily as an easy available seasonal chow option.

The strikes are often vicious and confidant when using Waterdogs. Bonus sumo river walleyes are often an option too. Walleye frequently fuss with them a bit..thump...nibble nibble.....then sit there. Cats hit a Waterdog... *HARD*... and frequently run with them.


----------



## morpheystephen

Hi bluesman.

Enhance with bass fishing experience with top water frog baits that are designed with concealed hooks so they don't foul or snag on surface structure. Choose from various frog styles including june frogs, bronzeye frogs, scum frogs and tournament frogs. 
This type of frogs are easy to bait. Try this and give reply.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

wanttohunt said:


> I like using frogs but i think waterdogs may work a little better Gander had them in fargo for a while. also I would recomend making a small cut on the belly to let the inside juices come out.


We should be getting in 300 Waterdogs this week.

Good timing, nice size range too. Early fall Kitty's and Walleye love them Dogs and Frogs.


----------

